# 1.5 Gallon Betta Tank



## banana1226 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello everyone. Alright, so a few days ago my friend gave me her bettas fish that she could no longer keep. He came in maybe a .5 gallon bowl. So I switched him to a .9 gallon vase. He lived in that for 2 days while I made time to go to the pet store. Today I went and couldn't find anything under 40 dollars. My last stop was wal-mart. I bought a 1.5 gallon fish tank with a filter and LED light for $20. But after researching I realized I may have made a mistake. It is really too small for him? Will he be able to live a happy life? Will he be able to maintain healthiness? I feel really terrible! :[ I don't know what to do. I've already set everything up, and the fish is now inside the tank. I don't know if I can take it back.
I've spent most of my money I have on hand on that tank. I don't know what to do now, or where I can can get an affordable tank that's an appropriate size. Or where anyone educated on betta fish keeping would buy my stupid 1.5 gallon tank for 20 bucks, if I decide to sell it and buy a bigger tank. I feel awful :[ Is this tank suitable? Do I for sure have to get a new one?

My 1.5 Gallon Betta Tank - YouTube

Please help me and my :betta:!


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I got a 5.5 for $35 @ petsmart Top Fin&reg 5.5 Gallon Aquarium Starter KIt - Specialty Pet Month - Featured Products - PetSmart


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I kept bettas in a 1.5 before, and while it's not ideal, there are several things that apply to tanks of all sizes that can improve his life. Really, a 5 gallon or even a 10 would be best, but I understand the money thing. Check craigslist, the classifieds, garage sales, thrift stores, and so on. You can get amazing deals on tanks. (I've seen a 6' long tank at GoodWill for $14)

*Live plants* I cannot stress this enough, live plants make a huge impact on fish and water quality. You may have to replace the stock lighting that comes with a tank, but that can be as easy as a desk lamp and the right kind of light bulb. Many plants like mosses, anubias, crypts, and swords are very easy to grow, and many can survive just about anything you can throw at them. They will help absorb ammonia, nitrites and nitrates, and keep the water healthier for fish. 

*Water changes and cleaning* another important thing, as important as the plants. This is the number one way you are going to keep your fish happy. Small tanks are very difficult to cycle (don't know about cycling? read up http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html ) since everything can go wrong so quickly with them. For the first month or two, I suggest bi-weekly 20% water changes. Make sure to dechlorinate the water and have it the same temp as the tank water. Gravel vacuums and water pythons can make water changes easy in larger tanks, but might be too large for a small tank. Try using airline tubing instead to siphon water and clean the substrate. 

*Heat* make sure the water temperature stays consistent. Bettas can handle warm water, due to their labyrinth organ, but cooler temps can be quite bad for them. Heater or no heater, keep in mind that in a tank that small, temps can and will change quickly.

*Food* A high quality betta food will allow the betta to process his food better, so there's less waste at the end. Never over feed, since this creates waste and ammonias. At lower temperatures, betta's can't digest food, so this can be dangerous. Try mashed up peas (just tiny bits), to help get things moving, and feeding less. 

*Filter* I don't know much about the filter that comes with that kit. It might be too strong, so you'll want to tweak it a bit if it looks like betta can't handle the flow. 

That's all I can think of for now, hope this helps.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

you cant really do a fishless cycle with a fish in the tank tho.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The main purpose of a filter is the bacteria it will hold(this is why we cycle).In a small one do not expect it to hold a full cycle,so you will need to do waterchanges often.The tank will be good until you can get a better one for him.Just do waterchanges,feed well and keep him warm.


----------



## banana1226 (Jul 11, 2012)

Okay, thanks everyone! I'll keep my eye out for cheap tanks at goodwill. We're going to get him a heater soon so he can stay warm, and I'll do water changes to make sure it's clean.
Thanks!


----------

